# traceroute: sendto: Operation not permitted

## mistersnorfles

Whenever I try to run traceroute, I get the following message:

```
traceroute: sendto: Operation not permitted
```

Is my firewall blocking it or something? What ports do I need to allow to have traceroute work?

Thanks,

Mr. Snorfles

----------

## di1bert

Sounds very much like an outgoing firewall problem. Also check you get the same error as

the root user as I've come across this every now and again...not sure how to fix that one though   :Wink: 

-m

----------

## mistersnorfles

I looked at dmesg, and the firewall was dropping traffic from traceroute - problem solved.

----------

## infecticide

What packages contains traceroute, I couldn't find it!

```

avatar infecticide # equery b traceroute

[ Searching for file(s) traceroute in *... ]

avatar infecticide # equery b tracert

[ Searching for file(s) tracert in *... ]

avatar infecticide #                   

```

----------

## Hu

If you do not have it installed, equery belongs will not be able to find it.  /usr/bin/traceroute is supplied by the net-analyzer/traceroute package.

----------

## infecticide

Thank you!

I'll go crawl back into my corner now   :Laughing: 

----------

